# 2012 wont stop going into limp mode



## jbolen2007 (Mar 31, 2011)

my buddy bought a 2012 750 he hasnt done anything to it and its never seen wot or anything over 55 the other day his belt light came on and i reset if for him ran fine he cut it off and when he went to crank it back up the light was flashing again we went through this process several times does anybody know whats going on with this thing 
thanks guys love this site


----------



## wes ranch 4x4 (Dec 3, 2011)

idk what could be causing that cause im kinda new to the brutes but it should still have a warranty if its not voided so id just take it under warranty and let them deal with it jmo


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

blownbrute13 said:


> idk what could be causing that cause im kinda new to the brutes but it should still have a warranty if its not voided so id just take it under warranty and let them deal with it jmo


Agreed...take it in.


----------



## Div16 (Jan 22, 2012)

jbolen2007 said:


> my buddy bought a 2012 750 he hasnt done anything to it and its never seen wot or anything over 55 the other day his belt light came on and i reset if for him ran fine he cut it off and when he went to crank it back up the light was flashing again we went through this process several times does anybody know whats going on with this thing
> thanks guys love this site


Did your buddy get his issue fixed? What was causing it?


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

I had this same problem this weekend on my 2012. It has never had a problem until I put my speakers on it. It would drive fine but when we would stop to hang out for a few minutes and I would go to restart it the cvt light would come on and I would be in limp mode. I unplugged my speakers and never had another problem out of it. I'm wondering if the stator can not keep up with the amp draw and causes the light to come on. The amp I'm using is just a little pyle amp. If anyone else knows what the issue is I am all ears. From a little searching it looks like its a wide spread problem on the 2012s but with no info on how to fix it.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Mine had done that before. The bike runs on 12 volts so if its not getting full 12 volts its not going to run right. Not saying thats your problem. My problem was starting it on a low battery drains the battery more and will trip the belt light. Took me a while to figure that out when it first happened.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Some of the 2012's have the belt set too loose from the factory. Check the deflection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

I checked the deflection and it's good and the switch inside the cvt cover is not tripping. It runs fine but when u turn it off and then start it back up the cvt light goes on and will be in limp mode. I pull the seat and reset the light and it will run fine again. It's got me puzzled because it only does it if I am listening to my speakers. Without the radio on it has never messed up. I'm going to try and run my amp power wire directly to the battery and see if that solves the problem. Thanks for all the replies so far.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would think probably so, if it only happens then. Not sure how or why but, worth a try.


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

I'm curious to see what this problem is. I have a 2012 750 w/EPS in Camo color. I have only been able to put about 5 miles on it so far. It's only a week old. I'm just hoping I won't have this same problem.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's got to be an electrical problem. Seems that way to me anyway. Fuse or something shorting somewhere in there. Causing it to think it's tripping.


----------



## MUDRIDER2012 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a 2012 750 and mine did the same thing when I put a radio on it, I had to reset the CVT light 5 or 6 times in two days then I took it back off and it has never came back on.


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks mudrider for your response. It makes me feel less crazy about thinking it has something to due with the radio. I really want my radio though. Before I ride again I'm gonna run it straight off the battery and see if that helps. If not I guess no more radio.


----------



## MUDRIDER2012 (Apr 28, 2012)

I had some friends that told me I was crazy when I told them I thought it was the radio that was doing it, but I know it has to be. Well let me know it running it that way works b/c I really want my radio too.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Wow I wouldn't expect to see this problem out of them...anyway, if it's the radio that you guys think/know that it is...

Are you running the radio with the bike off?

How do you have it hooked up?

Deflection?

Theres only a few ways for the belt light to come on...I wonder if they have a 10hr service? That only the dealer can shut off???


----------



## MUDRIDER2012 (Apr 28, 2012)

I had mine hooked up to the cigarette lighter plug. I only had it running for less then 5 mins with the bike off. I was not to 10 hr at this point owners manual said the light will come on at 100 hr and ever 100 after that.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

10/4 just making sure.

I always direct connect them to battery. You may be overloading the circuit...just a thought?

Anyway, I just built a 12 brute so I'll keep an eye out and post up. We r riding memorial day...NO speakers...


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

My 2012 has done this several
Times and I only have 28 miles on it and i also am running a rack radio that plugs on cigarette plug, dealer never finds anything wrong it's embarrassing to **** it off and when I restart I have to look and see if the limp in light is on


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes the radio is definitely the problem. I talked to a few techs at the dealer a few days ago and they basically said that the circuit that the cigarette lighter is connected too cannot handle the draw. They said that the cvt light is kinda like the check engine light and will flash anytime the computer senses any problem with the electrical system. Run your power straight from the battery and the problem will go away.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks man i hope it does i was just about fed up with the brute


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

My buddy jprzr on here runs with the access.plug and that never happens but he his without power steering so that might have something to do with it also.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Rode last night and no issues since I ran stereo power straight from battery!!


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well looks like the problem was solved by connecting directly to the battery. I put over 14 hours on it last weekend with zero problems and plenty of tunes!!


----------

